# how is ready to...



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

KICK SOME BASS! I know me and Jake (AR13) ARE!! lets talk some bass fishin! got a month or less til ice out!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I meant to say WHO is ready.. i screwed up lol


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Screwed up kind of like when you fish.


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

I love bass fishing but can wait but I can't wait for carp and drum to come out for bowfishing.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> Screwed up kind of like when you fish.


yeah yeah, ill whoop you at fishin this year, you and your 500 dollar STEEZ


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> yeah yeah, ill whoop you at fishin this year, you and your 500 dollar STEEZ


Any time any place lol!!!


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

What kinda setups you guys use for bass.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

BowTecArcher11 said:


> What kinda setups you guys use for bass.


As far as rods/reels? Or rods/reels/line/lures?


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Rods reels line.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

On all my reels I use Daiwa Samurai braid. I fish mainly JDM Daiwa reels and St. Croix rods mainly the Legend Tournament Bass, Mojo Bass, and then a Legend Tournament Elite. The reels I have are Daiwa Steez, Megabass Monolock Ito, Daiwa Pixy, Daiwa PX68, Daiwa T3, Daiwa Zillion, Megabass Black Jungle, Megabass Zonda, and then I have a Abu Garcia Revo Winch. I have 4 Legend Tournaments Bass', 4 Mojo Bass' and then on Legend Elite. I bought and tried a G Loomis but the Tourney Bass blew it away.

Jake


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

I picked up a Abu Garcia vendetta rod and loved it I got a cheaper quantum reel on it but will be getting a better one soon.I use the trilene extra tuff 10lb test.I have a couple other quantums on some cheaper 2 pieces for taking pond to pond with the same line.Baitcaster I have a Abu Garcia black max on a cabelas pro guide.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

if it aint saint croix I dont use it - rod

if it aint quantum I dont want to use it - reel

trilene mono


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

I really couldn't afford the st Croix but since I have a job I might look into one


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

The Mojo Bass is pretty cheap and you get a good rod. You can find them used for $75 pretty easy.


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

I really like the Abu Garcia vendetta it's about a 90 dollar rod but I picked it up for cheaper and all I can say nicest I've used since


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yep I have 2 mojo basses and might get another this year. 100 bucks and it works like a million bucks!


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Do they have any kind of warranty on them.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yep!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> yeah yeah, ill whoop you at fishin this year, you and your 500 dollar STEEZ


Oh poor poor ben..... Anybody with a single brain cell could whip you!!!!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ill whoop your rebel butt too blake! hahaha


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Between my super spook jr and my watermelon finese worms your gonna have your hands full!!!!!





Plus I got better things to do than to mess with a smelly ole yank like yourself


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

arhoythunter said:


> Between my super spook jr and my watermelon finese worms your gonna have your hands full!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I say all three of us have a fish-off! I'll bet EVERY rod and reel I have that I win.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> I say all three of us have a fish-off! I'll bet EVERY rod and reel I have that I win.


Don't get you hopes up sweet cheeks:wink:


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

arhoythunter said:


> Don't get you hopes up sweet cheeks:wink:


We'll let the contest results speak for themselves!!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

smelly yankee? I thought rebels were the ones for go a while without showering??

Id take that bet hahaha


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Me too:nod:


Girls how we gonna do this thing????


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

well I have a full stocked pond where you can rip up 6-10 pounders all day.. well I can :wink:


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> smelly yankee? I thought rebels were the ones for go a while without showering??


yanks got a different type of funk... One they can't get rid of no matter how much they shower....


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> well I have a full stocked pond where you can rip up 6-10 pounders all day.. well I can :wink:


Na ponds are too easy......


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ponds are fun and yankees smell good.. besides the you know who (lots of them in chicago) and fat people haha


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Ponds are too easy that's the thing.......


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I can kick the lakes! ohh yeah


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'd say it should be lakes and big ponds,Boats only


----------



## Bee Man (Feb 22, 2013)

BowTecArcher11 said:


> I love bass fishing but can wait but I can't wait for carp and drum to come out for bowfishing.


What kind of rig do you use for bowfishing? I want to get into it, but just have my #70 hunting bow. I think its a little too much for bow fishing.


----------



## Bee Man (Feb 22, 2013)

outdoorsman3 said:


> yep I have 2 mojo basses and might get another this year. 100 bucks and it works like a million bucks!


Ive bought st croix muskie rods for $110


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

i cant wait to get out there! im ready to win some tournaments lol


----------

